# First notice Possible Fraudulent Activity Detected



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I’ve been driving for about three years. I’m not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

You’ve become a liability to them. They’d rather have a happy pax then a happy driver, and $150 cleaning bills showing up in their accounts do not make happy pax. They’ll deactivate you and replace you with someone who cleans up puke themselves without saying anything.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Poo said:


> So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I've been driving for about three years. I'm not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


Uber begin this foolishness in 2016 after over saturation. It's Uber's customer that's the problem but they'd rather make driver the bad guy. So backwards.



Bluto1899 said:


> You've become a liability to them. They'd rather have a happy pax then a happy driver, and $150 cleaning bills showing up in their accounts do not make happy pax. They'll deactivate you and replace you with someone who cleans up puke themselves without saying anything.


100%


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Uber begin this foolishness in 2016 after over saturation. It's Uber's customer that's the problem but they'd rather make driver the bad guy. So backwards.
> 
> 
> 100%


I never claimed vomit it was just things like dog pee , dog hair and spills. So does this notice means a definite deactivation ?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Definitely Maybe.
Waiting on the jury to decide.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This is simply supervision by computer. By their reckoning, the more claims someone files per hundred rides, the more likely they are to be committing fraud. Easier and cheaper to just cut them than actually investigate.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber is supposed to be a technology company but their logic is like this:

If # of cleaning fees is equal or greater than 5 = fraudulent. A real technology company would have other filters like within the last X amount of months or a flag as past claims as being legit.

Uber reacts and doesn’t think through the actual scenarios involved. This serves the rider only as they are likely kicking and screaming about being charged.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

TCar said:


> Definitely Maybe.
> Waiting on the jury to decide.


Ok you said definitely and maybe so pretty much you aren't sure?


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

I would not just deactivate somebody until I investigate and have proof that all receipts / pics were authentic. I also consider peoples livelihoods and how them having no income would affect them.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

For $225, a seat cover and WeatherTec mats were the best investment I made. The mats wash right off and I can throw the seat cover in the wash if needed. Then I don't have to deal with trying to collect cleaning fees. Uber will try to use anything against you they can to remove you, cause it's just easier to deal with a newbie then go back and forth with someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

disp350 said:


> For $225, a seat cover and WeatherTec mats were the best investment I made. The mats wash right off and I can throw the seat cover in the wash if needed. Then I don't have to deal with trying to collect cleaning fees.


Conditioning passengers to use your car as their personal toilet has really bad implications for all drivers. My agreement with Uber/Lyft is to be the driver for the passenger, not an orderly who cleans up spilled body fluids.

Uber/Lyft doesn't like charging pax for making messes? They should potty train their customers before creating an active rider account and throwing them at us.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wanna keep driving with Uber ?

Don't submit cleaning fees every 6 months.

Don't contact support over a missing $1.37 fare......every other week.

Pay attention to your rating and stats.

Keep the pax happy for their 2-15 minute ride.

This gig is all about staying off the algo's radar screen.

How some of you can royally **** up and get deactivated for this stupid shit, *without realising beforehand what kind of environment you are working in* amazes me. Uber is not your fair weather friend. Don't poke the bear. Sure, the crap they pull isn't proper at times, so, just keep away from it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you request more cleaning fees than the average driver, per the algorithm, this is fraud and you will be deactivated. Call diamond support and they will explain it like that I believe.



Poo said:


> I'll just suck it up and never request a cleaning fee so that I never have to deal with this again. I'll just clean the mess up myself.


Sad to say it, but this is probably the best course of action if you want to be a long term driver.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Poo said:


> Yes I don't like when drivers lie about cleaning fees because it makes things harder for honest drivers like me. I'll just suck it up and never request a cleaning fee so that I never have to deal with this again. I'll just clean the mess up myself. I have a dash cam but it's complicated to use, it's a vantrue n2pro. I'm going to have to take time out and sit down and learn how to use this because I'd rather not go through this headache again


How many rides do you have?

I've had one bloody mouth mess, in 1800 rides and got $85 without receipt required.

I wouldn't bother with something that can be easily cleaned up because you may need that freebie for a throw up disaster.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> How many rides do you have?
> 
> I've had one bloody mouth mess, in 1800 rides and got $85 without receipt required.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with something that can be easily cleaned up because you may need that freebie for a throw up disaster.


I have over 12,000 rides and a 4.91 rating and only claimed about a total of 5-6 fees within 3 years. I only claim the fees when it's a bad mess like dog pee, dog hair or liquid waste. But I'm not claiming anymore fees, too much of a headache.



ANT 7 said:


> Wanna keep driving with Uber ?
> 
> Don't submit cleaning fees every 6 months.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with staying off the radar, I'm not reporting NOTHING anymore lol. I rarely report anything. I have only reported 5-6 serious incidents in my 3 years of driving. I have over 12,000 trips with a 4.91 rating but I don't think the rating or trip amounts even matter to them. They see it as if a driver keeps requesting fees it's cheaper to boot them off WITHOUT them defending themselves which is wrong in my opinion.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Correct.

Once I realised that all replies are automated, and based on keywords, until you complain enough, and then you get nothing remotely close to "support" from that department, that this gig is merely a numbers game.

As long as they make us feel like they care, and they have a constant stream of fresh ants in the pipeline, the algo will vaporize anything within it's preset parameters. Now that they are under financial pressure due to the IPO, and the need for quarterly reporting, I expect it to get worse.

I've got 6,000 trips in 2 years and am currently at 4.98.......but if I cost them money or "abuse" support (which in and of itself is a stupid term) I'll be gone too.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> 12,000! Geez.
> 
> 5-6 for 12,000 isn't bad. Were they around the same time? Maybe within the same year?


Well I recently did 2 within a week. One guy clearly was sick as a dog and tried to spit snot / mucus out the window and it got all over the passenger door. It was disgusting. The other incident was a lady got in my car with 2 NON SERVICE dogs and not only did they leave hair everywhere but one of them Peed on my floor.



ANT 7 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Once I realised that all replies are automated, and based on keywords, until you complain enough, and then you get nothing remotely close to "support" from that department, that this gig is merely a numbers game.
> 
> ...


Makes sense your right. I have to say though it does not seem that when it comes to drivers Uber has their back especially when the drivers have a good rating with a lot of trips and little to no complaints about them. I just wish they would investigate properly certain people before they start deactivating people. This seems like a passenger can just lie on the driver and almost instantly depending on the complaint the driver is then deactivated. I have her passengers lie on me until Uber that I had another passenger in the car, i've also had a passenger lie on me and tell uber that I was speeding when I almost always use cruise control. They also lied and said that I was using my cell phone while driving, etc. I find that most of the drivers with a very low score are the problematic people. And also the racist people are a problem as well.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Conditioning passengers to use your car as their personal toilet has really bad implications for all drivers. My agreement with Uber/Lyft is to be the driver for the passenger, not an orderly who cleans up spilled body fluids.
> 
> Uber/Lyft doesn't like charging pax for making messes? They should potty train their customers before creating an active rider account and throwing them at us.


Sure they should. But since they don't, then you have to deal with it yourself. Let me know when you've convinced them to look out for the drivers first. Until then, it's CYA.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

disp350 said:


> Sure they should. But since they don't, then you have to deal with it yourself. Let me know when you've convinced them to look out for the drivers first. Until then, it's CYA.


Your right. I was thinking of canceling any driver with a low rating but that might an issue so I guess I'll just pick up everyone &#128580;. Washington DC has some of the rudest nastiest ppl it's sickening.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Poo said:


> Well I recently did 2 within a week. One guy clearly was sick as a dog and tried to spit snot / mucus out the window and it got all over the passenger door. It was disgusting. The other incident was a lady got in my car with 2 NON SERVICE dogs and not only did they leave hair everywhere but one of them Peed on my floor.
> 
> 
> Makes sense your right. I have to say though it does not seem that when it comes to drivers Uber has their back especially when the drivers have a good rating with a lot of trips and little to no complaints about them. I just wish they would investigate properly certain people before they start deactivating people. This seems like a passenger can just lie on the driver and almost instantly depending on the complaint the driver is then deactivated. I have her passengers lie on me until Uber that I had another passenger in the car, i've also had a passenger lie on me and tell uber that I was speeding when I almost always use cruise control. They also lied and said that I was using my cell phone while driving, etc. I find that most of the drivers with a very low score are the problematic people. And also the racist people are a problem as well.


So It was probably based only on the 2 in 1 week.

Maybe wait a year?

By the way, great username &#128514;


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Poo said:


> I never claimed vomit it was just things like dog pee , dog hair and spills. So does this notice means a definite deactivation ?


It probably was the "service dog" snowflake who reported you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Poo said:


> Ok you said definitely and maybe so pretty much you aren't sure?


Probably.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> It probably was the "service dog" snowflake who reported you.


I thought the same thing. They are super annoying... when you pull up to them they would ask you is it OK to bring their dogs when they should have text you in the beginning something called common courtesy, especially if it's a non-service animal. They know we are not going to say no because we don't want to get a complaint. Drivers now they just keep driving when they see someone standing outside with a dog and they won't stop and now I see why.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> So It was probably based only on the 2 in 1 week.
> 
> Maybe wait a year?
> 
> By the way, great username &#128514;


That is the same thing I was thinking that maybe the two reports in a week triggered the system somehow. I am not going to make any more cleaning fee request I don't care how bad it is because I don't want to go through this again lol &#129335;&#127997;‍♀


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have never had to request a cleaning fee in over two years. I do get lost item fees, but the messiest I have ever gotten was some long dog hairs in the backseat. A lint roller cleaned it up in five minutes.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Poo said:


> Well I recently did 2 within a week. One guy clearly was sick as a dog and tried to spit snot / mucus out the window and it got all over the passenger door. It was disgusting. The other incident was a lady got in my car with 2 NON SERVICE dogs and not only did they leave hair everywhere but one of them Peed on my floor


Did you actually go to a detailing place to get the spit/snot cleaned off your door? Or did you claim a $50 cleaning fee for wiping it up yourself?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I have never had to request a cleaning fee in over two years. I do get lost item fees, but the messiest I have ever gotten was some long dog hairs in the backseat. A lint roller cleaned it up in five minutes.


Same here. I guess that you and I are the only lucky ones. Hope I didn't just jinx us! :cools:. Those that go looking for trouble will usually find it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have saved the cleaning fee requests for truly bad stuff like vomit. The dog hair is trouble. Dog pee is trouble also. Even though it’s legit many have thrown water on their carpet and then took a picture they claim is pee.

My advice is if they don’t deactivate you lay off the dog hair and just report vomit and a really bad mess. It’s a shame but that’s the way it is.


----------



## sktexas (Aug 13, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Wanna keep driving with Uber ?
> 
> Don't submit cleaning fees every 6 months.
> 
> ...


The guy at the green light hub calls it "driver appeasements". He actually told me that drivers are rated on the number of monetary appeasements that are made. They actually list every time you call or go in to complain etc. I have only gone in once to check on a long ride that didn't show up on my pay list and the rep was nice and showed that it had indeed been paid. He then noticed that I had completed a 12 ride bonus challenge on new years eve but, my last ride ended one minute over the deadline. He gave me the $60 without me having to ask. So, you are right. Don't poke the bear. Maybe offer a little honey instead. That green light rep isn't there getting rich but, he gets yelled at by pissed off drivers all day long. It's best to have several side gigs if one is able. I have found that if I quit driving for 3 to 4 weeks for uber and do other gigs while driving lyft, OR, I quit Lyft for a while and do other stuff and drive uber, the incentives start coming in to "lure me back". I've confirmed this with other drivers too. If a driver maintains an above average rating and at least pretends to act like a good ant, and not "rock the boat" it works out better usually. But, if you're the type that would rather be "right" than happy, well.....


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Poo said:


> So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I've been driving for about three years. I'm not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


I never have i claimed a cleaning fee, its an easy tax write off as a hassle woth dealing with Goober anyways.

3500 rides.

My one rule i can give you is "If you cant walk to my car, you ain't getting in it"

5 min good bye!

Simple enough, taxis are there for those kinda pax.

Next ping is right around the corner moat of the time here. 110,000+ drivers though.

Good luck figuring that one out. &#128528;

Not one but 1 puker, he was smart enough to fold his shirt up and use that as his bucket. Made him dump it on the side of the road, 25$ tip included.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

The one and only time I was mean to a pax (maybe twice actually) was a woman who had just gotten in the car and starting making sounds like she was getting sick. That sort of pre-sick noise coming from the throat that I don't even think their is a word for.

I instantly stopped the car, got out, came around and opened her door, and removed her from the car before she heaved. It was a busy 4-way stop, their was no curb to speak of, but out she went anyway. Her "friends" had dumped her on me using one of their accounts. The lady had had too much to drink at a sporting event. Might be the only time I ever 1-starred a pax account.

I only have one rule in my (new) car... no barfing. Brings out my dark side.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I have had chicks flopping around in back slurring at me to hurry up. Just say them, its ok to leave you here?

Im not gonna cross this intersection so you can get home faster. 1* i dgaf. They way to drunk to rate me, if they did, well it was an exchange of 1*. 😆


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Poo said:


> I guess I'll just pick up everyone &#128580;. Washington DC has some of the rudest nastiest ppl it's sickening.


Do not accept then cancel. Simply do not accept the ping in the first place. Unless you are trying for "Pro Rewards", Uber will do little if your acceptance rate is low. They might send you the occasional nastygram, but, they agreed several years past not to de-activate for low acceptance rates. They will, however, de-activate you if you accept then cancel too many. This goes double for Lyft.

Some of our Premier Drivers on the Washington Boards have single digit accept rates. Mine is usually between twenty and thirty per-cent on X. On Uber Taxi it is above ninety.

If you see a low rating when the ping first comes to your screen, simply do not accept it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not accept then cancel. Simply do not accept the ping in the first place. Unless you are trying for "Pro Rewards", Uber will do little if your acceptance rate is low. They might send you the occasional nastygram, but, they agreed several years past not to de-activate for low acceptance rates. They will, however, de-activate you if you accept then cancel too many. This goes double for Lyft.
> 
> Some of our Premier Drivers on the Washington Boards have single digit accept rates. Mine is usually between twenty and thirty per-cent on X. On Uber Taxi it is above ninety.
> 
> If you see a low rating when the ping first comes to your screen, simply do not accept it.


This right here!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Every passenger you pick up is a choice you have made. You the driver who accepted the ride. Not Goober, not Gryft, not UP or even another uber driver.

Everyone needs to stop whining and accept responsibility for their choices.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

i got a similar message after a non delivered item.


----------



## sktexas (Aug 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I have had chicks flopping around in back slurring at me to hurry up. Just say them, its ok to leave you here?
> 
> Im not gonna cross this intersection so you can get home faster. 1* i dgaf. They way to drunk to rate me, if they did, well it was an exchange of 1*. &#128518;


Whenever I "1 star" a rider I put on my most friendly face, smile and cordially wish them good night, be careful. yada yada yada. I'm so nice to them that they'd never guess it was me who 1 starred them. I also 1 star most (but, not all) pool riders. Especially when they want me to take them all the way back into their endless dark apartment complex with a hundred speed bumps and then they slam the door. Yep 1 lonely little star sweetie! LOL



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> The one and only time I was mean to a pax (maybe twice actually) was a woman who had just gotten in the car and starting making sounds like she was getting sick. That sort of pre-sick noise coming from the throat that I don't even think their is a word for.
> 
> I instantly stopped the car, got out, came around and opened her door, and removed her from the car before she heaved. It was a busy 4-way stop, their was no curb to speak of, but out she went anyway. Her "friends" had dumped her on me using one of their accounts. The lady had had too much to drink at a sporting event. Might be the only time I ever 1-starred a pax account.
> 
> I only have one rule in my (new) car... no barfing. Brings out my dark side.


My "fantasy revenge"! Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Poo said:


> And also the racist people are a problem as well.


Why did you need to say that? I find that most of the people that say things are racist are usually the racist people.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Poo said:


> So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I've been driving for about three years. I'm not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


Tell them to check OFF Line period between two riders ( the one who made the mess and the another ride.) It was the time you spent to clean the rider's mess. I hope it would help.
If you did clean the mess next day, tell them to check your regular start time and your started time on that day. It will back you up on your cleaning claim.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poo said:


> So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I've been driving for about three years. I'm not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


Multiple Rate Cuts by Uber indicate FRAUD !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Poo said:


> So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I've been driving for about three years. I'm not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


I drove for 5 years and never had to submit a cleaning fee, I would investigate your claims for fraud as well.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I have never had to request a cleaning fee in over two years. I do get lost item fees, but the messiest I have ever gotten was some long dog hairs in the backseat. A lint roller cleaned it up in five minutes.


In over 2 years? &#128558; that's good. The ppl here in Washington DC are rude and nasty.



peteyvavs said:


> I drove for 5 years and never had to submit a cleaning fee, I would investigate your claims for fraud as well.


Well this is Washington DC, a different breed of zoo animals! &#128580;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Poo said:


> In over 2 years? &#128558; that's good. The ppl here in Washington DC are rude and nasty.
> 
> 
> Well this is Washington DC, a different breed of zoo animals! &#128580;


I have spent a fair amount of time in DC and still own a house in Georgetown. I disagree entirely. Sure there are GRs and stupid people everywhere, but DC certainly does not have any monopoly on them.

You just choose to pick them up.

Stop doing that. Lots of great people in the capital of our nation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I have spent a fair amount of time in DC and still own a house in Georgetown. I disagree entirely. Sure there are GRs and stupid people everywhere, but DC certainly does not have any monopoly on them.
> 
> You just choose to pick them up.
> 
> Stop doing that. Lots of great people in the capital of our nation.


Except for the politicians &#128541;


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I have spent a fair amount of time in DC and still own a house in Georgetown. I disagree entirely. Sure there are GRs and stupid people everywhere, but DC certainly does not have any monopoly on them.
> 
> You just choose to pick them up.
> 
> Stop doing that. Lots of great people in the capital of our nation.


Great ppl? The tension, attitudes, etc has changed drastically since gentrification! You spent a fair amount of time in DC? Ok but your not born and raised there. &#128580;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Poo said:


> Great ppl? The tension, attitudes, etc has changed drastically since gentrification! You spent a fair amount of time in DC? Ok but your not born and raised there. &#128580;


That's how you feel. Not what is real. You are imprinting your expectations onto the people of the District of Columbia. I know hundreds of great people there and 0's of dirtbags. You are choosing to put your sh!t onto other people, and / or just picking up the wrong people.

STOP! Stop opening the wrong doors. You are the one doing it.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> That's how you feel. Not what is real. You are imprinting your expectations onto the people of the District of Columbia. I know hundreds of great people there and 0's of dirtbags. You are choosing to put your sh!t onto other people, and / or just picking up the wrong people.
> 
> STOP! Stop opening the wrong doors. You are the one doing it.


There are great ppl in DC but nothing like what it use to be. I'm sure "certain groups" of ppl know the dynamics has drastically changed since it was CHOCOLATE CITY. The entitled attitudes, tension, Its no where near the same is what I'm saying. I truly believe the uber experience would be different if the clock would go back 10 years in DC but hey it is what it is now. I have had a group discussion with ppl that are from CHOCOLATE city and they agree.....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Poo said:


> There are great ppl in DC but nothing like what it use to be. I'm sure "certain groups" of ppl know the dynamics has drastically changed since it was CHOCOLATE CITY. The entitled attitudes, tension, Its no where near the same is what I'm saying. I truly believe the uber experience would be different if the clock would go back 10 years in DC but hey it is what it is now. I have had a group discussion with ppl that are from CHOCOLATE city and they agree.....


Yes everything changes.

THAT has nothing to do with your problem of choosing to pick up the wrong customers. You have already admitted that there are good customers around. Pick them up instead.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

What people aren’t considering is the liability for the driver. Even if you do get a cleanup fee the chances of you contracting HIV, Hepatitis or some other god forsaken disease goes up ten fold. I used to work in a hospital so I know all about this crap. Any bodily fluids you come in contact with you can contract the disease of whatever the pax has.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Even if you do get a cleanup fee the chances of you contracting HIV, Hepatitis or some other god forsaken disease goes up ten fold.


Any driver who is worried about them should go into a different line of work.

You're more likely to be killed by a drunk driver when you're driving the night shift.

I'm not saying don't take precautions. But dont lose a lot of sleep over this stuff.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

12,000 trips and never had a cleaning fee....I'm probably helping to get you deactivated


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !

CERTAIN SIGN OF FRAUD!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Poo said:


> In over 2 years? &#128558; that's good. The ppl here in Washington DC are rude and nasty.
> 
> 
> Well this is Washington DC, a different breed of zoo animals! &#128580;


By your response I would think that you're trying to scam Uber.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Poo said:


> So Uber sent me a notice on the app about the possibility of fraud detected due to multiple cleaning fee submissions. This is crazy as I am always taking pictures of proof and providing receipts for when I get my car cleaned. Off the top of my head I can only remember doing about five and I've been driving for about three years. I'm not sure what triggered the system to flag by account but it is extremely frustrating as they have told me it will take several days to complete their investigation and if it is determined that I commit fraud I will be deactivated. This is absolutely ridiculous as I am sure the passenger denied messing up my vehicle. Are you normally deactivate it when you get this type of notice?


Would any of us drive drunks around if they didn't promise a cleaning fee?

Me? Nope.

The bar-close surge died this year, so I no longer drive drunks home. Ever.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

For those of you with 10K + rides and never had a cleaning fee put in, you are either very lucky or never drive the drunk hours. For those of us who drive late night and bar close my experience dictates that even with careful screening (you must be able to get to the car under your own power and it must not be your 21st birthday) easy availability of bags and great at quickly stopping, I have a cleanup occurance approximately once every 2K rides (6 in 5 1/2 years). I'm guessing that's fairly typical for folks that drive the challenging times.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Just another reason to not work from 11PM to 4AM. Don’t miss it at all.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Wanna keep driving with Uber ?
> 
> Don't submit cleaning fees every 6 months.
> 
> ...


Sadly he is correct.


----------

